# Grafikkarte: S-Video Ausgang nur Schwarz-Weiß



## HORNSWOGGLE (9. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Hab eine gForce EN 7500 LE (PCI Express) Grafikkarte und will eine Bildaufteilung machen, einmal Monitor und einmal TV mit dem S-Video Ausgang verbunden, doch von da kommt nur Schwarz-Weiß Bild, ich habe noch eine alte gForce 4 (AGP), wenn ich da mit dem S-Video Ausgang vebinde kommt problemlos ein Farbiges Bild, wie kann es sein das eine modernere Grafikkarte schlechter ist als eine ältere?

Verwende einen S-Video auf Chince Adapter, den ich noch auf Scart adaptiere!

Woran kann das liegen, das ich kein Farbbild auf dem TV bekomme?


----------



## PC Heini (10. Mai 2010)

Das wird wahrscheinlich eine Einstellungssache der Graka und dess TVs sein.
Schau mal im Grakamenue, obs da was zum einstellen im Bezug auf den SVideo Ausgang gibt.
Andernfalls auch mal im TV Menue nachsehen, was es da bezüglich der Eingänge zum einstellen gäbe.
Auch kann es sein, da jeder Grakahersteller sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, dass die Belegung der Buchse anderst ist. Dann kommt natürlich das Signal falsch am TV an.
Dies mal meine Meinung.


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. Mai 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Die Lösung war aber ziemlich einfach 
Evtl. lässt sich das Problem bei dir genauso leicht lösen.

Schalt mal alle AV-Eingäng an deinem TV durch. Bei mir kam das Bild damals auf AV1 und AV2.
Auf AV1 wurde es in SW angezeit und auf AV2 in Farbe..


----------

